# New Study Offers Insight Into IBS Treatment



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

http://cooks.ndtv.com/article/show/new-study-offers-insight-into-ibs-treatment-561386


----------



## mr120 (Sep 1, 2013)

This is interesting,

Kind of the mixed treatments/use of:

SIBO

Candida

FMT

All of which are targeting the habitat of the gut and its good and bad bacteria.

Fingers crossed they come up with something helpful!


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

mr120 said:


> This is interesting,
> 
> Kind of the mixed treatments/use of:
> 
> ...


True. Like a "cocktail" approach.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks.

I'm trying to 'Fix you gut' protocol at the moment.

Just started phase 1:

+biofilm disruptor

+anti bacterial food / supplements

+low fodmap foods

+no pro or pre-biotics!!! at this stage

http://fixyourgut.com/


----------



## Sarah_Schof (Jul 30, 2014)

My doctor told me that recent studies show that Ibs has got something to do with toxins. There is a sort of valve that closes the bowel, and with people suffering from ibs, this valve doesn't seem to close. Therefore toxins get in the bowel and create an ibs episode. He's hopeful that this will be a break through. Let's hope ;-)


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I will give a summary of this article, a link to the original study and the youtube video of the researcher explaining her study. This study is from July 18, 2014. Lets see if there is more research and what comes of this study.

Study - http://news.psu.edu/story/320993/2014/07/18/research/immune-cell-role-intestinal-movement-may-lead-better-understanding

Video - 




Summary -



> A potential cause of IBS is a change in the bacterial environment in the intestine. Milena Bogunovic, assistant professor of microbiology at Penn State College of Medicine said,"By better understanding how the nervous system cells, the muscularis macrophages and signals from inside the intestine interact, we may be able to find new treatments for IBS or even prevent it."
> 
> To dig further, researchers developed a method to deplete muscularis macrophages in the intestines of mice to determine their function. Bogunovic went on to explain, "After macrophage depletion, we observed that the normal intestinal movements went irregular, suggesting that intestinal movements are regulated by macrophages,"
> 
> ...


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Hello Bing, I got those fix your gut books, but haven't started any of it yet. Many of his suggestions are things I've tried over the years with no success. Keep us posted on how you do. For me, this is a pretty great expense to start (after spending thousands on things that did nothing). Good Luck


----------



## IBS2 (Feb 7, 1999)

It would be interesting to see if someone could contact Dr. Bogunovic and ask if she believes restoring the "good bacteria" can improve/reduce the symptoms of IBS, does she have any specific recommendations on what current patients can do to test that theory. That is to say does she recommend a specific type of probiotic that IBS patients might take. Additionally, does she have any view on the use of FMT in the treatment of IBS.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

IndianRopeTrick said:


> I will give a summary of this article, a link to the original study and the youtube video of the researcher explaining her study. This study is from July 18, 2014. Lets see if there is more research and what comes of this study.
> 
> Study - http://news.psu.edu/story/320993/2014/07/18/research/immune-cell-role-intestinal-movement-may-lead-better-understanding
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Is there a transcript as well? I found their English very hard to follow and YT subtitles are hilarious.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Trudyg said:


> Hello Bing, I got those fix your gut books, but haven't started any of it yet. Many of his suggestions are things I've tried over the years with no success. Keep us posted on how you do. For me, this is a pretty great expense to start (after spending thousands on things that did nothing). Good Luck


Hi,

No real changes so far, just some increased gurgling. Tried Lactoferrin at first but didn't seem to do anything. Started with Interfase Plus this week. Don't know about Herx reaction, I read it is bogus? I do experience some anxiety after taking two caps of IP though.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Trudyg said:


> Hello Bing, I got those fix your gut books, but haven't started any of it yet. Many of his suggestions are things I've tried over the years with no success. Keep us posted on how you do. For me, this is a pretty great expense to start (after spending thousands on things that did nothing). Good Luck


Interfase Plus seems to improve my BMs. Quit for now cause I ran out of peppermint caps.


----------



## Nicole Wahab (Jul 7, 2014)

Sounds like an FMT


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Nicole Wahab said:


> Sounds like an FMT


??? why?


----------

